
Airports would be 300% less soul-crushing if they had libraries - hhs
https://twitter.com/AstroKatie/status/1118543895502082048
======
maxheadroom
Amsterdam-Schiphol has a library[0] and it's pretty awesome!

[0] - [https://www.pri.org/stories/2011-02-16/library-amsterdam-
air...](https://www.pri.org/stories/2011-02-16/library-amsterdam-airport-
schiphol)

------
NonEUCitizen
Taipei Taoyuan International Airport (TPE) has libraries.

------
banterfoil
I actually had the same thought but with movie theatres. I think movie
theatres would be highly effective as they could tightly pack many people into
a room that they could not have otherwise. I feel as if they could generate
profit and easily prevent boredom in the airport.

I sure wouldn't say "no" to a library either though.

------
Gibbon1
I remember airports before

The first round of hijackings in the early 70's. About 1000% less soul
crushing

And before deregulation. About 500% less soul crushing

And before the TSA. A slaughter house is less soul crushing even if you are
the cow.

------
rak00n
Why not carry a Kindle or a book that you want to read?

~~~
subjectsigma
The entire thread was full of reasonable people reasonably suggesting things
like this and the OP being sarcastic and dismissive in response, guess she
_really_ wants those libraries

~~~
toomuchtodo
It’s not just about the books, it’s about the experience.

“Why take your kids to Disney World when you can just put Frozen on”.

------
lifehacked
I have an ereader

